
Ask HN: How did you get rid of social networks for good? - DrNuke
Markets are flooded everywhere and social media management is becoming a personal burden more than an opportunity to me as a casual user. I am therefore in the process of deleting my profile from most of the non-work-related websites. How did you do this in your past and how did it go for you some time down the line? Is it really advisable to detox and stay out for good? Thanks!
======
james_pm
I'm a fairly recent quitter. Stopped using Twitter in January, and almost
completely stopped using Facebook in February. Deleted my LinkedIn in March.

I sat down and really thought about what I was getting out of each of the
services and then decided if that was important. For Twitter it was pushed
updates on things going on around me. I realized it was almost 100% noise.
That was easy to quit.

Facebook had a bit more value, but was still 90% noise. I first eliminated all
the noise I could through unfollowing and unfriending many, many people. Then
all that was left was a few family members and FB Messenger.

LinkedIn was nothing to me. I've had this job for ten years now and I have no
plans to find anything new anytime soon. That was an easy delete.

------
angersock
Shut down my Facebook years and years ago, maybe missed one or two parties?
Started up a Twitter, almost never check it.

Like, it's not really a big deal to shut this stuff off, and it'll help you
get back in touch with reality.

I never got on LinkedIn, and it has in no way hurt my career.

------
therealgimli
It seems like a big deal at first, but just go ahead and delete your
account(s).

In my case I noticed the benefits within a few days. Surprisingly I never felt
like I was missing out on anything, though it takes a little more effort to
stay in touch with friends (a plus IMHO).

